# Afaw 14'



## sid (Jan 6, 2009)

Good day guys,

I have a 14' AFAW and was thinking of converting it to use with a spinning reel. Can anyone help with with the guide spacings. I will use the followings guides sizes starting from the stripper: 40, 30, 25, 20, 16, 12 and 12 (tip). Is this ok.

Thanks!
sid


----------



## Tommy (Jan 24, 2001)

Sid,

I don't have recomendation from AFAW on spinning guide spacing for the Big Beach. You won't go wrong to follow zziplex guide spacings though.

Here they are for a 13'8" FT in inches starting from tip.

5", 12", 22", 36", 57" 85". 

Hope this helps.

Tommy


----------



## sid (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi Tommy,

Thanks a lot. Appreciate it.

Regards
sid


----------

